# Thoughts on buying a 15 year old NRS e135



## mackay (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi folks, 

I am still pretty new to this but am trying to get a boat together by May 27th. 

A guy close to me in Utah has a 15 year old (1995) NRS e135 in pretty good shape. The seams do not seem to be pealing at all and he has claimed to have had it inflated for most of its life. 

Here is the link the to the add, he is asking 3.000 mostly rigged with four oars. 

https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=39634002&cat=&lpid=2&search=raft%20&ad_cid=9

I am pretty open to just buying a brand new PVC Rocky Mountain 14 footer as I just got off the river with an antire fleet of RMR rafts and they seem to be a pretty good value. However if I purchased a new one for around 2.500 i would still need to source 4 oars, frame and dry box (I have a cooler). 

Option 3 is buy a 14 foot cat as there are a few on the classifieds for good value; there is an orange Sotar 14 foot that is pretty sexy asking price 4.000

14FT Sotar elite cataraft package - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap

I know that cats are not ideal and I am particularly fond of the round boat due to the fact that one day I will want to take my nephews on a trip and it just seems that there isn't allot of room for gear and passengers on the 14' cat. 

With all that being said I am mostly looking on input on the 15 year old boat. This age kind of scares me however I have seen 20 + year old rikken rafts out there that still seem to be floating just fine. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Guiltydog (Apr 2, 2013)

1995 was 21 years ago.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

The old E-series boats were pretty indestructible. We have a few that have been used commercially for 20 years and they are still on the water. I would pump it up then let it sit in a cool spot for a few hours and make sure it holds air then cover the thing with soapy water and look for microbubbles


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Take the old raft. For $3k you're on the water and having fun. The new raft is tempting but as you said you'll have to source all the other gear. (=time and money). After a year or two on the water you'll have a better idea of what would be the perfect rig for you and you can upgrade then.

Plenty of raft over cataraft, (or vice versa) discussions on the buzz. My opinion is rafts are much more versatile. 

Don't worry about 20yr old hypalon, I have a 35 yr old hypalon boat in the garage which is holding up fine. It lives rolled up in the corner and works just great every other year when I need an extra boat.

This is my opinion and is not a reflection of this site, it's sponsers, or old Hypalon users in general


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

I would try to talk the seller down to a lower price. Offer up like $1800 or $2000 and maybe the seller will meet you in the middle at $2500. An old boat like that is not going to sell fast.


----------



## mackay (Mar 29, 2016)

Guiltydog said:


> 1995 was 21 years ago.


My mistake, it is a 2001!


----------



## mackay (Mar 29, 2016)

FlyingDutchman said:


> I would try to talk the seller down to a lower price. Offer up like $1800 or $2000 and maybe the seller will meet you in the middle at $2500. An old boat like that is not going to sell fast.


The gentlemen says he is not willing to move on price at the moment.

The more that I look at the 14' Sotar the more I want it.

I dont pack allot of gear as I come from a backpacking background. Basically just your essentials and I can never see myself bringing a firepan.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

If its mostly for day trips or you are willing or wanting to go Solo on Multi-days then I'd say go for the Cataraft. It probably fits on most rivers better and will be plenty fun. 

If you are all about the Multi-days and want something more versatile then go with the Raft, though I'll say that I personally would prefer a bit larger raft for that kind of use. That size raft will still work well for most rivers though...probably more then a 16 footer would. Worst case you buy it and it doesn't work out and you buy that Rocky Mountain and you'll have a raft and frame for it. 

I've got an old Avon Pro that I bought last year and I've taken it on 2 multi-day trips so far and it works great and there are no signs of the hypalon going bad. The Ibeams in the floor aren't perfect, but it still holds air and rows straight so I can't complain. If it ever gets to the point where its too long in the tooth I'd probably replace it with something similar.

That said, I've been looking at small catarafts lately for the smaller rivers. I'm sure it will be fun with my Avon at higher flows, but once it comes down from peak flows it might be a bit tight on some of them.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

You say you don't see yourself packing a fire pan... but what about when you do your own trip with the nephews and you'll need to bring the fire, the kitchen, the groover, water jugs etc. etc. I would go with the raft for sure and hang in there because I don't think he will get what he is asking. Call him back in a few days and have somebody else talk to him and fill it out this way he won't know that it's you again. Just play the game a little and your have it for 2500 by next weekend. I think it is reasonable at 2000 - 2500 at the most. Good luck


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

rivh2o said:


> You say you don't see yourself packing a fire pan...


Also... without the fire pan, you won't get to experience the middle fork, main, grand, etc. unless of course you dump the fire pan on your friends. (and that's assuming you have friends)


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

I purchased a NRS e145 6 years ago from a guy on Craigslist in GWS. $4k included all rigging, and a triton trailer. It's over 20 years old now and holds air like a champ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

I agree with others on here. Hypalon lasts forever. We have a 35+ year boat that requires a few pumps every morning but wouldn't think twice about taking it on a 6 days trip.


Take a good look at it and if all looks ok, get it.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

If you're looking to get on the water May 27th, I would recommend going with the NRS raft with the Down River frame. Both are high quality and paired up to each other. The extra D rings and handles are bonus. If you continue to clean and store properly, the raft has at least another 20 years. Have fun whatever you do! "I like hypalon rubber..."


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

No doubt roundboats are more versatile....cats are fun, but a 14' cat IMO is pretty small, straddling the fence between playboat and ultralight multiday rig. (I would love to have a 14' sotar cat)


It is nice that the NRS comes with a bunch of necessary gear...but I personally would have a hard time paying $3000 for a 15 year old boat. Yeah there should be lots use left in it as I do have a 35 year old hypalon Hyside in my quiver. 


$2500 is fair...I'd personally consider $2000 if it was close (I have 6 rafts). But if you need all that stuff by May 27th, you might just have to go with it and I doubt you'd regret it.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

15 year old NRS wouldn't bother me a bit. The versatility of the raft is much greater than the cat. Pick it up and you can probably sell it for the same later if you want a bigger raft or a cat. 

I am a die hard catboater but prefer a raft for trips. They are much more comfortable, easier to pack and load, and carry much more gear and people for equivalent size.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like a pretty decent deal. Too bad a trailer doesn't come with it. Ya gotta wonder if the guy has a dry box he might throw in to sweeten the deal.

Or just make a lower offer. 

I bought a really old Sotar 14.5' with everything and a trailer. Within a couple of years a couple of seams blew and it became patching material (the floor had been replaced so I have that and may have a new raft built around the floor to save money). When that happened my brother loaned me his 13.5 ft Sotar.

It is a bit small for multiday trips but it is gives you great action and is super nimble. Last summer I took my two oldest sons (both big 16 year olds) on a four day trip and it was fine. I would say that 3 people is probably max for a boat that size for a multiday trip.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

. . . and if you get it, don't look back. There is absolutely no reason to regret that deal.


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

mackay said:


> I dont pack allot of gear as I come from a backpacking background. Basically just your essentials and I can never see myself bringing a firepan.


Maybe you should stick with backpacking...


----------



## mackay (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the input I am going to check out this outfit on monday! 



Flohotter said:


> Maybe you should stick with backpacking...


I still backpack however my Dad and Uncle can no longer walk in the woods; cant wait to take them on a float! Although all the ganja burning on the river might make them wonder what exactly it is they are doing.


----------



## Watusi_Pat (Aug 31, 2012)

I've got a NRS 14' SB-Expedition. Rigged out by Forest Safety Products in Bayfield Co. It's a tough boat and taken care of should last a lifetime. Just because a boat has been inflated doesn't mean it's a good boat. Has it been "Loved", or just ridden hard and put away dirty. I always clean my boat after a trip and wipe it down with 303 Protecterant. It's "Amour All" for you stuff. UV, heat & cold can lessen the life of any boat. Just like buying a used car, know what you buying.


iPad in Jaccuzi


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

What is the life expectancy on these old rafts? Are there any rafts being built today that will last as long as old Avons or Rikens, etc? These are fun questions because the NRS for sale probably cost about $3000.00 when it was new and is now close to the same price. So if there is a new boat on the market now, that one could buy and use for 15 years, then sell for the same price I would like to know. All things equal I think we all would rather drive the first half than the last half. In 2001 I bought a 1998 Avon adventurer for $1600.00 It still gets used and is in great shape but I think of getting something new sometimes. This puts me at about $100.00 per year to own this boat. Its hard to imagine getting any better. Maybe we should start asking the question "how much is this toy per year?" I also have an 18' 1984 Riken and a 2014 Hyside paddle cat and my hunch is they will all go at the same time.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great question as to the depreciation. My first raft was an 8 year old Down River fully outfitted for $4400. I put about $600 into it and after 6 years and 150 days use I sold it for $3500 in about a day. I think I could have gotten closer to $4k. The rubber is about half the cost, but most of the depreciation from a utility sense. The metal doesn't really degrade. I think buying a relatively new/slightly used raft is the best balance. Some depreciation has already taken place, including not paying tax, and a very long life and good resale. Unfortunately, these are hard to come by. You will never have a boat that is as cheap to own as an old used one, but they surely aren't pretty, but do the same thing with a top off each morning. If you have too much money you will likely buy the newer one.


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

I've got a bucket boat built by NRS from like the 80s. It's been well cared for and is still in great shape. Look for micro pitting in the material where he frame sits. I'm starting to see it in mine. But it's been a great raft. 
Also have an AIRE from 2000. And it's in great shape. They last a long time if cared for. I recommend using 303 UV protectant once a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

